# Julia Adolphe Interview



## bashuba (Dec 3, 2021)

I came across this interview with composer Julia Adolphe who is having the world premiere of her new violin concerto with the Los Angeles Philharmonic. Cool interview on an interesting website called Cultural Attaché. https://culturalattache.co/2021/12/02/composer-julia-adolphe-writes-the-colors-of-the-violin/


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

This sounds nice:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

bashuba said:


> I came across this interview with composer Julia Adolphe who is having the world premiere of her new violin concerto with the Los Angeles Philharmonic. Cool interview on an interesting website called Cultural Attaché. https://culturalattache.co/2021/12/02/composer-julia-adolphe-writes-the-colors-of-the-violin/


 Let me welcome you first and foremost!

Sounds nice, contemporary composer style.


----------

